# MCH - Murchison Holdings



## Joe Blow (11 June 2010)

Murchison Holdings Limited (MCH) is involved in financial services, venture capital, electronic and telecommunication and marine resources. MCH assists international companies in their investment activities in the People Republic of China.

http://www.murchisongroup.com


----------

